# Trivia 2/23



## luckytrim (Feb 23, 2019)

trivia 2/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Top Five shows of the 1949-50 Season ;
1. Texaco Star Theater – 2. The Ed Sullivan Show – 3. Arthur  Godfrey’s 
Talent Scouts -
4. Fireball Fun-For-All – 5. The Philco Television  Playhouse


1. How old was Alexander the Great at his death ?
  a. – 22
  b. – 27
  c. – 32
  d. – 37
2. The 'Prom' is a dance held at the end of high school, and  are usually 
quite formal. 'Prom' is an abbreviation for what  word?
3. Since 1921, the French company Fromageries Bel has used  what sort of 
critter to market its spreadable cheese ?
4. In Banking, what does "EFT" stand for ?
5. "It takes a licking and keeps on ticking" is the slogan for  what brand of 
wrist watch?
6. What body of water separates Lower Michigan from its Upper  Peninsula ?
7. Name That tune ;
'They don't give a damn about any trumpet playing band. It  ain't what they 
call rock and roll.'
8. Which quarterback was the first to lead his team to 4 Super  Bowl wins
  a. - Tom Brady
  b. - Joe Montana
  c. - John Elway
  d. - Terry Bradshaw

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Virginia has produced more Presidents than any of the other  States. 
Virginia has also given us more Vice Presidents than any other  State.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c
2. Promenade
3. a Laughing Cow
4. Electronic Funds Transfer
5. Timex
6. Straits of Mackinac
7. 'Sultans of Swing'
8. - d
CRAP !!
Most Presidents, yes, at eight.
But the State with the most Vice Presidents is New York, with  eight.


----------

